# Rally at Brean Sands Somerset any interest



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All,

We are thinking of running a rally at Warren Farm, Brean Sands, Somerset. Web site is www.warren-farm.co.uk
We would need at leat 10 vans to be interested before booking a date. There would be plenty for children to do there. There is the Beachcomber Bar on site where food is available also evening entertainment, a fish and chip shop/cafe, general store. childrens play barn, football field, and the beach is opposite the site.About a mile down the road is the Brean Leisure Centre with swimming pool and fun fair and a Golf course.
You could have electric pitch for £5.60 or non elec pitch for £4.20 this is out low season price. If rally was mid season price would be £7.40 elec £6.00 non elec. if we can get 26 plus vans then it will be even cheaper.All RV's accepted no matter what size grass pitches if wet keep front wheels on road
Free awnings, Free second car, Free dogs, and Free additional persons.including childern :lol:

Your comments please a.s.a.p CAN SOMEBODY PLEASE STICKY THIS PLEASE TA.
Thanks
Jacquie


----------



## 92046 (May 1, 2005)

*Rallies*

Hi

Any idea of dates / duration, 2 days, 3 days, 7 days, 3 weeks :lol:

Colin


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

*Brean*

I guess we could make the 25 mile journey to have Fish and Chips on the
sea wall. You keep the kids occupied and I will occupy the bar.
Bring your wellies for the beach though. 
Dennis


----------



## solentviews (May 9, 2005)

Hi Jacquie, Great idea. Would be interested depending when it is. Rarely book anything well in advance so am flexible at this stage.
Ian


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

As to dates we could do it end of June or end of September we could have Friday to Monday or even all week perhaps, I would have to get in touch with site first. But we would need at least 10 Vans to be definately comming.

Jacquie


----------



## 92046 (May 1, 2005)

*Rally*

djp 25 miles :!: with a 13 hour ferry crossing then a drive of around 520 miles, but if the date is right i feel a trip to france via Brean sands would be in order :lol:

early May :?:

Colin


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

*Brean*

Cowly

That's 25 miles each way

Can't do end June off to Croatia 3000 mile round trip and ferry crossing to France. Mind you if I went via Brean ...............Na! to far makes it 3025 miles


----------



## solentviews (May 9, 2005)

Available for either, but can only do Friday till Sunday due to still having to work!!!
Ian


----------



## jiffyman (May 11, 2005)

Mmm, Brean sands is good for Kiting!! I'd be up for it at the latter part of the season, september timeish


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi,


What about before or as a run on to Shepton show,i know a number of us go down to Home Farm after the show for a few days.......


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Can manage September


Frank


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

We would be interested Jackie. Depends when it is. Our holiday plans this year date wise are at the moment uncertain.


Motorhomer


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi Jacquie 

It looks a great site and we would be very interested ...but we can't plan anything at the moment due to selling up.. will keep an eye on it though, hope it gets off the ground.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

I have e.mailed the site to see if we could have the rally as a follow on from Shepton i.e. 11th September to 17th September this would give us a week for thoes who are not working and the weekend for thoes that are. Will let you know if this would be possible as soon as I know.

Jacquie


----------



## jiffyman (May 11, 2005)

Those dates (weekend) look ok for me!!


----------



## 94969 (May 1, 2005)

We would like to come BUT the September date. It the weekend we return from Germany, any other weekend is possible.

DJP. Brean sands on the way to Croatia surly that 3050 miles, as they are in opposite directions to each other.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Would have to leave on morning of the 15th but I've pencilled in 11th onwards. Only about 70 miles for us.

Frank


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

*Somerset Rally*

Put us down for the Friday and Saturday nights at the end of the week please.  We will be at Shepton but work comes in between!!  
Sundial


----------



## CLS (Jul 25, 2005)

Depending on the final dates......would love to come........down there for easter


----------



## RichardandMary (May 9, 2005)

Sorry Jacquie we cann't make those dates as they conflict with the York show 15th-17th September

Regards
R/M


----------



## 88916 (May 10, 2005)

We too may be able to struggle down from Bristol.
Are non-subscribed members allowed on rallies?


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Richard & Mary I do hope you are not going to York 14th Sept cause York is the following week they moved it :lol: 
http://www.outandaboutlive.co.uk/northern/Default.asp

Hi Mikethebike all welcome look forward to seeing you both again

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All,

Rally dates will be Monday 11th September to Sunday 17th September we are using it as a follow on from Shepton Show. All welcome, subscribers and members and children and dogs.

I am now going to put this in the rally section on the main page all thoes that are comming any time during the week/weekend please list yourselves thanks.




Jacquie


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

*Brean*



> DJP. Brean sands on the way to Croatia surly that 3050 miles, as they are in opposite directions to each other.


 

Just for info.
My sporting interest is Radio Control Model cars. To be exact 1/8th I.C. circuit cars (no, not toys! with a 0-60 in under 2 seconds!). We race on pupose built circuits and there just happens to be a National Meeting that weekend at my home track Mendip Model Racing Club which is situated not far from Brean. You will probably pass it if you are going into Brean off the A370 
As you turn off the A370 near Purn Park and The Anchor pub just before the railway bridge the track is on the RHS. FREE entry. Practice on saturday, racing on Sunday. If you are passing pop in.
Needless to say I cannot make those dates.
Sorry
Dennis


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

What a pity Dennis maybe you could pop along and say hi while you are down there. Or we could pop in and see you when visiting the friday Car Boot just up the road from you  


Jacquie


----------



## solentviews (May 9, 2005)

Have added myself to the list but will only be there Friday till Sunday.
Ian


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Thats fine Ian im sure you will like it there it is ideal for children big and small :lol: 



Jacquie


----------



## 89118 (May 14, 2005)

hya , im starting a weeks hol on the 16th sept so i reckon ill joinyou for a couple of days at brean , hope the weathers kind to us eh/


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Ron well done look forward to meeting you there, as to weather we can but hope :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## 88929 (May 10, 2005)

*Warren farm, Brean Sands 11th - 17th September 2006*

Hi Jacquie,

Yes, we would be available to attend that weekend from 15th - 17th September.

"Take care out there"


----------



## 88991 (May 11, 2005)

We could probably manage Friday and Saturday night as we arrive back from Canada and unfortunately have to go back to work for a week.. But sounds good....


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Welshman Mal great look forward to seeing you and Elaine there.




Hi Birchr Ray be great to see you and Margaret again can you add yourselves to the rally list please. Ta



Jacquie


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

*Just arrived home from Warren Farm*

I know J & J, LadyJ, will not see this post until later on, but we would like to say a big thank you for organising this Rally. Good to meet up again with members. What a wonderful spot and fantastic weather making a perfect weekend. Oh to be retired.....
Sundial, J&T


----------

